# Ear Cropping. Yes or No?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Curious to see people's opinions on this matter. 
It's a hot topic on a few other forums, where the issue is specific to that breed, but I wanted to hear other opinions. 

I personally did not even CONSIDER cropping Annie's (Boxer) ears when I got her, even though she was evaluated as show, and I could have gotten a full registration on her. Even when I DO show Boxers sometime in the future, I'm 99.9% sure I will do it with natural ears, which is harder, therefore more expensive, to finish, but IMO worth them keeping their god given ears. 

Some people, mostly in the show community, feel it's a disgrade to the breed to not conform to the breed standard. I even had kennels refuse sale to me because I did not want to crop. Honestly, for me it's more of a preference in looks, I do NOT like cropped ears on any breed. Though I have seen many beautiful cropped dogs, IMO they would have looked even better natural. 

Ready, set, debate!!


----------



## _SunnyPaw_ (Nov 11, 2009)

I am not a fan of cropped ears, regardless of breed. I like the "dog as nature intended". Just my two cents!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I personally dont get the whole, mutilating for personal appesement deal. If I had a say in it, I would have left Uno with full tail, actually whoever cropped his tail didnt do it right and I think they pinched a nerve or something because hes always biting on it. 

I went to Netherlands couple years ago and for the first time I saw some beautiful dobermans and rottweilers with full tails, they were happy and it showed!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

I would not alter a dog in any way, not at all, except for spay / neuter. Dogs are beautiful naturally!


----------



## Scarlett's Mum (May 28, 2009)

My dane girl has cropped ears and I love them. She was intended to be a showgirl (which is why she was cropped) but I got lucky the day my breeder gave her to me instead. Although it was not my decision to crop, I consider myself educated about cropping and would do it with future pups.

I don't like crops on some dogs - boxers, schnauzers, pit bulls, etc. but on head breeds like danes, cropped ears are absolutely stunning.

Here is a weak argument, but it's the truth. People say that floppy ears are God-given. Not so. Floppy ears are actually created by humans - if you look at animals in nature, all of them have short, standing ears. When man started breeding, ears were seen as a less important trait to breed for, and so ears became longer and floppier. Cropping them actually brings them BACK to nature, or perhaps, the way God intended them (if you believe in that sort of thing).

I think all dogs, cropped or not, are beautiful. But threads like these annoy me - it comes down to personal preference. If you crop, kudos. If you don't, kudos.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I think it is needless mutilation to crop ears and tails. I HATE that it's a "breed standard" for pups like Danes, Boxers, Dobies, etc. 

You can't honestly tell me that these beauties would look better as pointy ears sticking straight up...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Same here. I like dogs the way they were born. I really don't see the meaning of altering the look. :wink: Except for the spay/neuter. :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Scarlett's Mum said:


> My dane girl has cropped ears and I love them. She was intended to be a showgirl (which is why she was cropped)


Does no one else find it a little ironic that to fit "breed standards" and successfully show, you first have to perform cosmetic surgery on them. Wouldn't one think that the best breeding prospects (which is the whole point of showing) would be considered based on natural atributes. 
I went to a dog show in San Diego and got to talk to some people. This was before I had my Boxer, and I was mostly talking to Corgi people, where cropping isn't an issue. I heard a Dane breeder talking about how an ear cropping getting infected "ruined" her dane's ears and she would "have to place him in a pet home". 




Scarlett's Mum said:


> I don't like crops on some dogs - boxers, schnauzers, pit bulls, etc. but on head breeds like danes, cropped ears are absolutely stunning.


out of curiosity, what is a "head" breed? I have not heard this term and could not find anything when I googled it.



Scarlett's Mum said:


> Here is a weak argument, but it's the truth. People say that floppy ears are God-given. Not so. Floppy ears are actually created by humans - if you look at animals in nature, all of them have short, standing ears. When man started breeding, ears were seen as a less important trait to breed for, and so ears became longer and floppier. Cropping them actually brings them BACK to nature, or perhaps, the way God intended them (if you believe in that sort of thing).


I would say that "natural," be it through selective breeding or otherwise, refers to the attributes the dog was given at birth. Therefore, born floppy, IMO should stay floppy. Born erect, should stay that way as well. 




Scarlett's Mum said:


> I think all dogs, cropped or not, are beautiful. But threads like these annoy me - it comes down to personal preference. If you crop, kudos. If you don't, kudos.


I didn't mean to annoy you, forgive me. This topic comes up a lot on a breed-specific forum I am on all the time, but because it applies to every single person there, it just gets too personal and heated. I wanted to get clear-minded opinions on a forum that isn't breed specific, that won't get every single member on their high horse taking everything to heart. 

For ME, it is more of a personal preference. I can't stand cropping, but it isn't so much a moral issue to me, moreso I think 99.9% of dogs look absolutely rediculous with cropped ears. Like I said, I have seen SOME looks good with cropped, but none that wouldn't look BETTER natural. (for example, I think Chelsea, the older Boxer on here looks good with her crop, even though it is not a show crop. it wasn't the first thing I noticed in her pictures, I think she's pretty. but most of the time I see a cropped dog, I just think "you poor thing, you could have been so pretty. 

I mean really, she's perfect.....








Why ruin that by making them stick straight up, and that's IF they even last through endless taping and posting.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> I think it is needless mutilation to crop ears and tails. I HATE that it's a "breed standard" for pups like Danes, Boxers, Dobies, etc.
> 
> You can't honestly tell me that these beauties would look better as pointy ears sticking straight up...


Okay, off topic, just had to say how pretty she is. Love her coloring. She honestly makes me consider getting a dane someday. (haha, my fiance will now hate you for posting her pics.)

You should post pics of her more often!:biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I would never do this to any dog ever! I have seen this and its just not right! Ears are ears! I say leave them the way nature intended!
Also this is an odd one but in an area a bit away from me a mother and son decided to crop their dogs tail yep just cut the tail with no numbing agent at all. They were caught well too late the damage was done. How horrible this must have been for that poor dog UGH! ( this was an article in the local paper . I am glad that they posted it to tell people how horrible it is. The word needs to get out!) No to ear cropping no to tail cropping no cutting anything ever! Dogs need to be just the way they are! Love them this way!
Well now of course I do say spay and neuter though ! So I guess there is one cutting I do agree to!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> out of curiosity, what is a "head" breed? I have not heard this term and could not find anything when I googled it.


A "head breed" is one known for their "beautiful" heads. In the Dane world, the head is the most beautiful part of the dog...which is the case with most mastiff breeds. Judges and breeders look at a Dane's head shape and size first and foremost when selecting breeding/show dogs.

If a Dane does not have a beautiful head, they wont go anywhere in the show world, unfortunately. Bailey has a beautiful head, but Akasha does not...she is still as cute as a button tho!!!

I have seen very few crop jobs that actually make the head on a Dane, or boxer, look better than natural. And to make them that way...takes a lot of hard work and diligence with bandaging and taping while in puppyhood. 

I would never crop a dog's ears. Danes in particular speak a LOT with their ears. They carry so much emotion in them, just in the way that they move their ears...that it's a tragedy to me when those means of communication are cut off. 

I have had several friends consider cropping and on their way to the vet they stop and take a long, hard look at those big, floppy ears and smile, turn around and go back home.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The only reason to crop a dog's ears is for the ego of the owner.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

That's what I assumed it ment, but then Boxers were labeled in that post as not a "head" breed, so i was confused as a Boxer's head pretty much makes or breaks her in the show ring. When Annie was evaluated as "show" or "pet" by akc judge Pew, he stacked her and mostly looked at her head at every angle, and her bite, of course.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, I don't like the fact that you have to perform "cosmetic surgery" on a dog just to show them (just my opinion). I guess I can understand it though. What really annoys me is that some people crop their dogs' ears just to make them look tougher  (pitts, dobes, cane corsos, etc.). My dog was born with erect ears. But if he had floppy ears, I would leave them alone!! :biggrin: :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I kinda relate it to doing cosmetic surgery on an infant. They have no say or choice in the matter, just like a dog...if the parent wants it done it gets done.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it will eventually be a mute point as more and more vets are refusing to do croppings. It is a unecceassary procedure for the purpose of a owners ego, I personally believe that people who can do those things to their dogs don't truly have compassion for the animal world!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I think it will eventually be a mute point as more and more vets are refusing to do croppings. It is a unecceassary procedure for the purpose of a owners ego, I personally believe that people who can do those things to their dogs don't truly have compassion for the animal world!


I think that it being illegal in other countries is opening up the show world a bit, and might change a few "breed standards." You can show Boxers with natural ears, and finish, though it does take longer and therefore more money, but it IS a start. 
I don't know if they've really opened up to natural ear dobies, pits, danes, etc. Maybe Danemama will be able to shed some light there. 

It bothers me that an ear crop gone wrong can "ruin" a dog's chances at finishing. I mean, what the heck does ear cropping the parents have a dang thing to do with how the puppies will be born? The dog will still throw the same quality pups, even if an idiot vet hacked the poor things ears to bits. 


My vet DOES do ear cropping, (he is an akc judge and breeds bull terriers for show) but is not doing declawing on cats, or debarking on dogs, so glad to see vets refuse these services!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There are the very few Danes that finish with natural ears. There are the same prejudices in the Dane world as in the Boxer world unfortunately.

I really do believe that cropping is on its way out, and to me is just archaic and outdated. Just like anything, ie Socialized medicine, etc...the US is the last to get the big picture :biggrin:

Hopefully we will soon follow in the footsteps of the Europe and banning crop jobs.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Now tell me these would look better all mutilated and standing up straight??


----------



## oakley (Nov 18, 2009)

*Personally, I could never do it to my dog.* And I am also sad she has a docked tail. I wish I had found and picked her out before the tails were done, but its so hard to tell at that age what the pups will be like personality-wise. 

On another level, I do have some appreciation for a well done crop on a boxer, dob, or dane.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I definitely think that cropping ears is mean and sad for the poor pup, especially when I see them walking around with tape and tongue depressors or tampons on their ears. 

And as previously stated, I don't get how it can be a "breed standard" but it isn't how the breed is even born! I mean, you have to chop part of their ear off and it still isn't guaranteed to stand up! Plus, they are born with floppy ears for a reason, because they don't have any protection from wind and debris without them! 

However, unfortunately I have to admit that I love how dobermans look with a well done crop job. I could never bring myself to do it to a puppy, but if I happened to adopt one with a nice crop job, I wouldn't hold it against them. 

All other breeds look pretty silly with crops though, IMO.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

PS - jdatwood, thank you for posting all the pics of Akasha, I love her coloring, she's so stinkin' cute I can't stand it!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks! I love sharing the gospel of Akasha :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I found this great article on ear cropping and tail docking on dogs. Watch the video for tail docking, it is heartbreaking! :frown:

Plastic Surgery For Dogs: Dog Ear Crop and Tail Dock


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

That's horrible... I can't even imagine what the poor 2 day old puppy is going thru there


----------



## CCSE (Feb 25, 2010)

I know its a little too late to post a reply, but I just found this thread and had to do it! 
Personally I'm not a big fan of ear or tail cropping/docking. Imagine someone doing it to me! 
Having a miniature schnauzer, i thought they were born with short tails, until i did my research. It must really hurt for them, I cant imagine how much agony they must have had gone thru. 
When I received my puppy, I realised one side of her ear was intact, while the other side was partially cropped, just a little bit. It's weird, but I have no idea why either. Her tail was docked though, and I admit it looks cute, but when I look closely at her skin, it looks like a scar. Sometimes I cant even tell if she's wagging her tail! Plus I wont be able to watch her chase it  I've never seen schnauzers with full tails before, but i still ♥ my dog!


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

I personally love the look of any breed with cropped ears (the ones meant for it). I am not saying I would do it for my dog...but I think it does make them look really good. I am more concerned about the after care...4 months or however long of keeping them taped, and there is a great possibility that they won't end up sticking up perfectly. I mean people remove dewclaws on pups...I know its for different reasons, but still painful. In the grand scheme of things, yes it may be painful but the dog isn't going to remember it long term. Like someone else said...if you crop, who cares, if you don't, who cares. Call me mean or inhumane, but I still love dogs to death, and don't hold it against people that do it.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

and if you really want to get into it, it could be considered just as "inhumane" to continue breeding breeds such as the boxer, bulldog, dachshund, etc. because they are basically mutation bred after mutation. That is not how nature intended for a dog to be, but people are going to continue breeding dogs like this, just as they are going to continue cropping/docking. Not saying I look down upon this either, just kinda the same "mutilation"....
:smile::smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I can see both sides of the debate. I too like the way some dogs with cropped ears look, but I would never do it to one of my dogs. For the most part I feel it is for the benefit of the owner and not the dog. 

Here is Lucky, my GSH Pointer, and her long beautiful tail! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CCSE said:


> I know its a little too late to post a reply, but I just found this thread and had to do it!
> Personally I'm not a big fan of ear or tail cropping/docking. Imagine someone doing it to me!
> Having a miniature schnauzer, i thought they were born with short tails, until i did my research. It must really hurt for them, I cant imagine how much agony they must have had gone thru.
> When I received my puppy, I realised one side of her ear was intact, while the other side was partially cropped, just a little bit. It's weird, but I have no idea why either. Her tail was docked though, and I admit it looks cute, but when I look closely at her skin, it looks like a scar. Sometimes I cant even tell if she's wagging her tail! Plus I wont be able to watch her chase it  I've never seen schnauzers with full tails before, but i still ♥ my dog!


Just to give you some peace of mind, tail docking usually/should be done around 2-3 days of age. Since puppy bones at that time are still very soft and their tails are pretty tiny the wound is small. Only takes one or two sutures to close it which come out a week or so later. That is really the extent of tail docking and is far less painful or involved when compared to ear cropping.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am wondering about the dew claws on pups comment. Does it hurt them when they are puppies to have them removed? I know both my labs had them removed before I got them, and my beagle did not have his removed. It is sad though because I do wish he did because he in running around well whatever he was doing actually tore one off. It is fine this was a while back but I thought that had to be worse than the removal of a dew claw! Poor guy! Well anyway the breeder for the ori pei I have did not remove the dew claws so when I had him neutered, I had the vet do the dew claws also because I thought this would be best since my beagle had one torn off. Gordon was not really phased by the neutering or dew claw removal. I thought it was the right thing to do as I feared another dog having this torn off.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

wags said:


> I am wondering about the dew claws on pups comment. Does it hurt them when they are puppies to have them removed? I know both my labs had them removed before I got them, and my beagle did not have his removed. It is sad though because I do wish he did because he in running around well whatever he was doing actually tore one off. It is fine this was a while back but I thought that had to be worse than the removal of a dew claw! Poor guy! Well anyway the breeder for the ori pei I have did not remove the dew claws so when I had him neutered, I had the vet do the dew claws also because I thought this would be best since my beagle had one torn off. Gordon was not really phased by the neutering or dew claw removal. I thought it was the right thing to do as I feared another dog having this torn off.


The puppies do cry out in pain when they are removed but dew claws are also removed when they are only a few days old. They won't remember the short time of pain in the grand scheme of things. I don't see a reason why they are removed because dogs rarely injur them.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

With some breeds, cropping tails and ears is actually for their own safety. From what I've heard, when the ears flop over like they do, moisture builds up, and so dogs can get ear infections. When they're standing, the sun gets into them and dries out all the moisture. That's why Siberian Huskies' ears are naturally pointed. Also, with cropping tails, I was a TOTAL advocate for NOT doing it at all. One day, I asked my dad-in-law, who has a tail-cropped Australian Shepherd, why they crop that breed's tails, and he said he didn't know, so I looked it up online. Apparently, it's so that the tail doesn't get stepped on, caught in a gate, or otherwise prone to injury.

With that said, I STILL do not agree with cropping, not unless it actually IS going to be in the best interest of the dog, like if you have an Australian Shepherd that is doing herding. If you've never seen an Aussie's tail, they are flipping GORGEOUS with them! OMG! Drop dead GORGEOUS! I personally would never do it to any of my dogs, but if others want to do it, so-be-it.










AS FOR the breeding of mutation dogs or ears being bred down to being floppy and all that crap, if you think about it, all dogs descend from the wolf, and all dogs are bred down to what they are now by humans. There is no natural dog anymore, except for the wolf.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

XXSHAELXX I just want to comment on your beautiful dog! Wow love that beautiful coat! That is one beautiful dog you have there!:biggrin: gee could I say the word beautiful one more time hahahahahahahaha LOL!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> The puppies do cry out in pain when they are removed but dew claws are also removed when they are only a few days old. They won't remember the short time of pain in the grand scheme of things. I don't see a reason why they are removed because dogs rarely injur them.


Awww! I am glad I did have Gordon's removed and he was under anesthesia because of the neutering! since he was still a puppy but not a baby a 6 month old! That's sad though they don't at least numb the area when they are a few days old that would seem better!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

wags said:


> XXSHAELXX I just want to comment on your beautiful dog! Wow love that beautiful coat! That is one beautiful dog you have there!:biggrin: gee could I say the word beautiful one more time hahahahahahahaha LOL!


haha. Actually, it's a dog I found on google when looking up Aussies without their tails docked.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

My parents have an aussie, and she was actually born without a tail, just a genetic defect/mutation. But the reason Aussies have tails docked is because they were brought up working in rough terrain and when they were running through thorny fields etc, they would end up having cuts and sores on their tails, so it was in their best interest to have them docked. same idea as the dewclaw...it is in the dog's best interest I think...many of them end up tearing them anyways. Unless they are very well attached....which my dog's are. 

Anyways, I think this debate could go in circles all day. Some people will agree with the act and partake in it, some will disagree, and some will be indifferent. I think what is more important is that the dog has a loving, caring, owner that is going to provide for it for the duration of its life (cosmetically altered or not).


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> haha. Actually, it's a dog I found on google when looking up Aussies without their tails docked.


Ha I thought it was yours! Well its a beautiful (again) dog haha!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Jem said:


> and if you really want to get into it, it could be considered just as "inhumane" to continue breeding breeds such as the boxer, bulldog, dachshund, etc. because they are basically mutation bred after mutation.


I have a Boxer, with a docked tail nonetheless. 
I don't understand quite how breeding this breed is inhumane or could be viewed as such. I get that poorly bred BYB's can breed dogs with muzzles far too short causing breathing problems, but any breed can be ruined by a BYB, and bred to standard, they're fine. 



That aside:
I am going to say something that just might tick people off, but then again, that's nothing new. haha.
I have four dogs. 
Three of them have docked tails. 
And I LOVE my wiggle nub club. 
Champ's tail is quite possibly the most destructive annoying thing in the world. I detest it.
My Childhood beagle has one dew claw. Yes, one. They weren't removed as a puppy, and I came home from work one day to find his foot covered in blood, and one dew claw hanging by a thread. There were bloody tracks all over the patio, but we never figured out what happened. None of the "typical" things that cause dew claw damage were present. He was an only dog. We had no chain link. (bruck wall/ wood fence) We had no bushes, just a cement patio and flat grass. It was very very painful and swollen for him, and it took weeks to fully heal because the skin was totally torn. I'd rather be proactive, and have them removed as puppies, when it's quick, and fast recovery, than every come home to another dog covered in blood and limping when it SO EASILY could have been prevented.

Ear cropping is a more extensive procedure, and much more recovery time. I've heard of Boxers having to be taped for 18 months before. That's a year and a half of that dog's life having tape and postings put on and off. I would not be able to tape a poor puppy's stitched, tender ears, knowing that it was for NO reason other to fit a standard,or give a more "regal" appearence. 
I think the "it's so they dont' get ear infections" excuse is BOGUS. I have a cocker spaniel. That's about as long and floppy eared as they get. Ear cropping is a lazy excuse for ear infections, when you can simply clean the ears regularly and feed a good diet and bam, problem solved. No surgery. No recovery. Nothing. 


ALL of that being said. I'm indifferent when it comes to other people's pets. I wouldn't dream of cropping my dogs, but I guess I'm a terrible person who likes docked tails on appropriate breeds, and I think dew claws SHOULD be done.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I have a Boxer, with a docked tail nonetheless.
> I don't understand quite how breeding this breed is inhumane or could be viewed as such. I get that poorly bred BYB's can breed dogs with muzzles far too short causing breathing problems, but any breed can be ruined by a BYB, and bred to standard, they're fine.


Your boxer is fine, but like you said, poorly bred dogs can end up with major issues. That is the problem...some come out ok, and SOME don't. I'm not trying to argue, just saying that there could be many controversial/ethical issues when it comes to purebred dogs..whether it is ear cropping, or breeding mutated dogs. Like someone else said, all domesticated dog breeds are mutations in one way or another. In most breeds, these mutations weren't potentially harmful, rather they were helpful in what that dog was bred to do. But things like really short legs and long bodies predestined for back problems (the first dachshunds bred had MUCH longer legs in comparison to their body length), or smushy faces with potential breathing problems etc...not really a benefit for the dog. They are cute as ever but was it necessary? I don't know..i sure like me some dachshund!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I know that many people oppose this but I am a fan of tail docking and ear cropping on the appropriate breeds. I like ear cropping on certain bull breeds (tail docking on bull breeds is extremely frowned upon and in conformation shows is actually a disqualification).


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> I think it is needless mutilation to crop ears and tails.


Adding my two cents to say I agree...mutilation and torture!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Boooo to both tail docking and ear cropping.


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

both practises are becoming more and more illegal at least in europe they are but afaik in some states in america as well.


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> There is no natural dog anymore, except for the wolf.


What about Coyotes and Dingos and Dhole?



Re docking/cropping: I was broken hearted when my ACD came to me with his tail docked - and it's not even supposed to be for his breed! (Wish I could slap that breeder - who is still doing it!) 

Isn't cropping/docking illegal in some states? IMO spaying/neutering are not cosmetic therefore comparing spaying to docking/cropping is like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> Re docking/cropping: I was broken hearted when my ACD came to me with his tail docked - and it's not even supposed to be for his breed! (Wish I could slap that breeder - who is still doing it!)


I'm on my way - I'll hold the bugger down whilst you deal to him.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

moon said:


> What about Coyotes and Dingos and Dhole?


Dogs are selectively bred wolves. They are not selectively bred coyotes or dingos.


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Dogs are selectively bred wolves. They are not selectively bred coyotes or dingos.


I only meant there were more "natural dogs" than just wolves... Weren't Australian Cattle dogs bred from Dingos, Collies and Dalmations?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly what breeds make up cattle dogs. However: 

Collies are wolves
Dalmations are wolves
Dingos are wolves (brought to Austraila by either the aborigines when they first settled there OR they are ferel decendents of dogs brought by europeans when they first arrived in australia ... can't remember which, but they are dogs, hence wolves.)


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I hate arbitrary actions done in our culture....the lack of thinking, just "its how we do it and it makes them a "show dog" nah nah nah nah.....
I'm deeply THOUGHTFUL in what I do every day in the most literal sense. No, I'm not bragging that I'm NICE. I'm saying that everything I try to do is with considerable THINKING. It creates an issue for me many days and can really hamper decision making. 


But seriously, the answer to the question from these people who love chopping ears and tails off their animals is "it makes them better SHOW DOGS?"

Seriously, SERIOUSLY? THIS is their answer? 

Brilliant. SO I suppose if we started a trend in our culture of Dog Shows with 2 legged Dogs who stand up and walk around the ring then we should just CHOP their front legs off? 

This issue is so stupid I gotta leave before I get even more jacked up on it. 

OUT


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Call me evil.

I like docked tails. 

I'm a big fan of the nub club. 




Cropped ears, on the other hand, I don't like at all, and THAT whole process pisses me off.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Call me evil.
> 
> I like docked tails.
> 
> ...


Docked tails aren't as big of an issue because it's a split second snip at 2-3 days of age. 

Cropping on the other hand is an anesthesia surgical procedure that can take a few weeks to months to heal. Then possibly weeks to months to years of tapping to make them stand right. All for looks...ugh.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Not a fan of any kind of altering appearances for human appeasement. I don't get what the attraction is. It's stupid. Let the poor dog have their whole tail and leave their ears alone! I think that they look cuter without the docking and cropping.

I wish our Spike hadn't had his tail docked, but it was already done (and probably had been for several years before-hand) when we adopted him.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

I do appreciate the look of a well done crop, and own two cropped dogs. I did however leave my youngest boy natural, and love his floppy ears as well. I cringe when I see a poorly done crop/hack job. If you are not going to put the effort into finding a reputable vet and providing proper aftercare, do not crop your dog! 

I am assuming all of my future dogs will be all natural, as I plan on getting them from Europe from now on. I was very surprised that my youngest male had his tail docked, as my breeder left her first litter natural. I wish he had his tail! :tongue:

I do find it surprising that many people have such strong opinions when most if not all have never had a dog croppped.  And here in the states we do not and have not bred for proper ear carriage, so many dogs have ears that fly to the side. If they were trained to lay properly they would look nice, but I am not a fan of wonky ears. 

Oh, and I think dobes look terrible with natural ears.


----------

